# 435 stripers seized at Fishing Creek Bridge... It never ends...



## Guest (May 13, 2017)

"Continued enforcement at Fishing Creek Bridge in Dorchester County over the weekend resulted in 13 men being charged and 435 fish being seized.

The following men were charged with keeping undersized striped bass, keeping fish over the daily creel limit, fishing in a closed area, and possession of striped bass between midnight and 5 a.m.:

Francisco Merlos Guzman, 40, of Lanham; Jose Francisco Gutierrez, 33, of Annapolis; Jose Aristides Viera, 50, of New Carrollton; Miguel A. Alvarenga, 50, of Hyattsville; Marvin Omar Larios Guerra, 43, of Rockville; Mauro Gerardo Canjura Morales, 53, of Brentwood; Erik M. Guerra, 39, of Silver Spring; Luis A. Gonzalez, 28, of Fort Washington; and Yemi J. Flores Flores, 35, of Annapolis. Also, Jose Contreras, 50, Erick Isai Melendez Romero, 37, Victor Omar Membreno Guerara, 25, and Ramon A. Gonzales, 55, all of Silver Spring.

All the defendants are scheduled to appear in Dorchester County District Court Aug. 16. The maximum penalty on each count is $1,500."


*435! Just over one weekend! Imagine how many of these scumbags don't get caught!*


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

How the **** can they not put more pressure on that area, its out of control.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Wow that spot must be awesome


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

That's crazy aint no way they didn't know they were committing a crime. Let's hope they all get the maximum punishment.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Now Now....da homeboys need to make living and feed they're families too ya know....

Why isn't DNR putting more pressure on this area. It keeps happening time and time again.
It's like they don't care.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

If there's a bridge , Hang them from it, let them rot so the other amigo's can get the hint.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

sound like it should be an ICE joint task force operation.
t


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

CYT said:


> Now Now....da homeboys need to make living and feed they're families too ya know....
> 
> Why isn't DNR putting more pressure on this area. It keeps happening time and time again.
> It's like they don't care.


They can bus tables or cut grass


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Who is buying all these illegal dink rock? That's a lot of fish tacos.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

catman said:


> Who is buying all these illegal dink rock? That's a lot of fish tacos.
> View attachment 35490


Their fellow tacos


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Now Now....da homeboys need to make living and feed they're families too ya know....
> 
> Why isn't DNR putting more pressure on this area. It keeps happening time and time again.
> It's like they don't care.


 --------- penalty on each count is $1,500." I wonder where the money goes? Maybe they have a quota to reach like the traffic cops in some little towns do.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

andypat said:


> --------- penalty on each count is $1,500." I wonder where the money goes? Maybe they have a quota to reach like the traffic cops in some little towns do.


They don't get the money because hardly anyone shows up for their court date, and the ones who do get reduced fines because most judges don't think natural resources violations are "real" crimes.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

Jason Mason said:


> Wow that spot must be awesome[
> 
> 
> 12 people .435 fish.roughly 38ish undersized fish each. Rockfish stay in schools Im surprised there wasnt five times as much.


----------



## blacktopbroker (Jan 15, 2011)

MillerLitehouse said:


> "Continued enforcement at Fishing Creek Bridge in Dorchester County over the weekend resulted in 13 men being charged and 435 fish being seized.
> 
> The following men were charged with keeping undersized striped bass, keeping fish over the daily creel limit, fishing in a closed area, and possession of striped bass between midnight and 5 a.m.:
> 
> ...




WHOOAA WHOOAAA WHOOAAA PLANKEYES! Yes what they did was wrong, and they will get fined. But you racist bigots best be pointing the finger to your own ****** white folk..

Tilghman Island and Shore white boys over the decades...took what? Millions of rockfish out of the bay to sell north? I'm saying MILLIONS... and they own their mansions on the island... and they all in it together...yes! ? THAT IS A MILLION TIMES WORSE! and a bigger problem... THEY TOOK and TAKE MILLIONS of FISH illegally..

So don't be so quick to point the finger. The real problem is commercial guys with 1000s of yards of nets DECIMATING the Striper population... these guys were there to feed themselves....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2017)

blacktopbroker said:


> WHOOAA WHOOAAA WHOOAAA PLANKEYES! Yes what they did was wrong, and they will get fined. But you racist bigots best be pointing the finger to your own ****** white folk..
> 
> Tilghman Island and Shore white boys over the decades...took what? Millions of rockfish out of the bay to sell north? I'm saying MILLIONS... and they own their mansions on the island... and they all in it together...yes! ? THAT IS A MILLION TIMES WORSE! and a bigger problem... THEY TOOK and TAKE MILLIONS of FISH illegally..
> 
> So don't be so quick to point the finger. The real problem is commercial guys with 1000s of yards of nets DECIMATING the Striper population... these guys were there to feed themselves....


Are you implying we aren't just as angry if not more angry at the commercial guys? 

Being angry at one group of poachers doesn't mean you can't be angry at all poachers. 

It doesn't matter what background a poacher has, what happens at Fishing Creek and Hoopers Island is relevant because it happens CONTINUOUSLY. It's NONSTOP and nothing changes. 

If a commercial guy gets caught poaching, his boat should be taken away and he should face massive fines and jail time. Nobody disagrees with that. 

If these non-stop shore poachers get caught, does anything happen to them? Should anything happen to them? Or do you think they should get a free pass just because?


----------



## blacktopbroker (Jan 15, 2011)

MillerLitehouse said:


> Are you implying we aren't just as angry if not more angry at the commercial guys?
> 
> Being angry at one group of poachers doesn't mean you can't be angry at all poachers.
> 
> ...



No it is just on this board when Latino poachers get caught, it's non-stop with the racist and bigoted name calling..and endless insults towards them. But when it's a white person, there is usually a couple replies, and no big HOOPLA... I never said these Latino poachers shouldn't be punished.
I never said they should get a free pass.. 

But it's perspective... If a 1,000 pound moose is eating tens of thousands of tomatoes in my garden, I spend 99% of my time bitching about that... instead of the mouse that is nibbling on my 1 tomato


----------



## blacktopbroker (Jan 15, 2011)

hunter1 said:


> If there's a bridge , Hang them from it, let them rot so the other amigo's can get the hint.


You're the same type of garbage person, that said when black people went to white schools,' Let's hang a few, to make sure they know where they belong'

you are pathetic and weak minded.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Maybe P&S needs a "safe space" forum


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

blacktopbroker said:


> No it is just on this board when Latino poachers get caught, it's non-stop with the racist and bigoted name calling..and endless insults towards them. But when it's a white person, there is usually a couple replies, and no big HOOPLA... I never said these Latino poachers shouldn't be punished.
> I never said they should get a free pass..
> 
> But it's perspective... If a 1,000 pound moose is eating tens of thousands of tomatoes in my garden, I spend 99% of my time bitching about that... instead of the mouse that is nibbling on my 1 tomato


To make it relevant to this website... This forum is mostly for pier and surf anglers, as the website name suggests. I think the fact is that these guys are scrutinized, because it's happening on our turf... Places where we would fish.

I think what's happening in the commercial world is a different beast. Pier and surf are fixed locations, whereas boats can move around easily.

If they installed surveillance cameras on the bridge that are streamed on the internet, maybe some of the "internet" police force will monitor and report suspicious activities going on, lol.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

maybe they should not post their names. Just fine them big time and give them some jail time. If they don't show up, GO AFTER THEM. This is crazy.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Wow


----------



## mainevent (Oct 21, 2013)

This illegal fish operation must be a lucrative business if you have men risking $1500 fines. Thing is were not even addressing the problem, it's not stopping the little guys, is shutting the whole operation down by starting/getting to the top. No top dog, no middle man, no pawns running around.

I doubt all that fish was needed to feed a family, even for a community fish fry, that's a whole lot of fish. People need to respect the law but more so use good judgement and respect the natural resources.


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Rather than rant...how about fines such as loss of fishing licenses, loss of DRIVER'S license, confiscation of fishing tackle, confiscation of any vehicle used to transport illegal catch?


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

The last thing that I read the last time I was here was a bunch of people got popped for taking rocks. All had something in common.
Now I stop back in and see almost a carbon copy of the last thing.
These guys will never show up for court or pay any fines. Give them a ticket and they will just go on their merry way. They will never pay any fines.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

They can actually choose not to pay a fine in Maryland? Up here in PA any fine issued by a judge either gets paid or time in jail at $40 per day. So $1500 fine equals 38 days in jail up here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pajigging machin said:


> They can actually choose not to pay a fine in Maryland? Up here in PA any fine issued by a judge either gets paid or time in jail at $40 per day. So $1500 fine equals 38 days in jail up here


The problem in MD is that all the jails are full.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I totally understand jail's full but if you just threatened jail time most people can't bear 38 days in jail cuz of loss of job and getting behind in bills so most would pay the fine right?


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

pods said:


> The last thing that I read the last time I was here was a bunch of people got popped for taking rocks. All had something in common.
> Now I stop back in and see almost a carbon copy of the last thing.
> These guys will never show up for court or pay any fines. Give them a ticket and they will just go on their merry way. They will never pay any fines.


"On their way"...walking. Confiscate boat, tackle, drivers license, and car at detainment.


----------

